# Kunekune scrotal hernia



## 808farmergirl (Nov 16, 2022)

Hello everyone,
I raise Kunekune pigs amongst other animals. I am a beginner, this year I had by first three litters, hooray! I'd been waiting for that for some time.

Yesterday after much research on YouTube, we castrated a bunch of piglets (a feral pig got to my kk sow 😑, so all the half breeds got snipped.)

These were the 2nd & 3rd litters, our first litter we thankfully sold all the little piggies, including the three boars, but the people who did show interest in males wanted them castrated, so since I couldn't find anyone to come castrate for me, or even come help me through it, YouTube it was.

The four half feral pigs went fine. Then we decided to do the one pure kk boy (he is such a cutie!) and boy did his balls look big. Made the first incision on the left testicle, removed it, and out spilled intestines. So we had a little ER situation, and he seems to be doing fine a day later, but we will continue keeping an eye on him.

So my questions... I've been scouring the web for help on this, it seems that usually scrotal hernias happen on the left side like this one. Some say they are hereditary...

1) how can I tell if my breeding boar has a hernia? Is it super obvious, like one being majorly lopsided? Side note, the little boar was noticeably bigger on one side but we didn't really think anything of it (first timers, ya know) other than in comparison to the half ferals, his were bigger in general. I only have one registered boar, on this island it is so damn hard to get animals, if you have specific criteria like certain breeds and registration, and I have heard it's costly and time.consuming to bring anything in so my options are limited...

2. Is there hope for this little one testicle'd pig? Once he heals up, can I remove the other testicle myself? Like in two weeks to a month.

3. Can I sell him as a pet? Will his hernia be problematic in the future? I don't want to sell an animal that is going to need severe medical treatment or surgery... But I would also prefer not eating this cutie. He is SO sweet, the sweetest one of the litter, by far.

Mahalo in advance for your help and advice!


----------

